# does anyone know if it is illegal to..



## erdavis (Mar 7, 2012)

A couple months ago my mom and I were walking to my car after shopping at home depot. we got in the car, then a lady came up to my window. I rolled it down and the lady told us that her car broke down and that she needs to take the city bus home. She asked for any change we had on us. We gave her the change from the purchase that we had made, she thanked us and then left to go ask someone else for money. 
About 3 weeks later I was at publix, which is about 2 or 3 blocks from home depot. After shopping, I walked to my car and got in. A lady came up to my window and I rolled it down. She told me that she ran out of gas and that any change I gave her would be much appreciated. I handed her whatever spare change I had in the car and she left to ask some more people. After I left I realized that it was the same lady that asked for money at home depot. 
When I got home I told my mom what happened. She told me that a week before the same thing happened to her at publix too, but that she had a different story. My mom said "Didnt I give you money a few weeks ago when you had to ride the city bus home?" The lady just walked away.
Today I was leaving the bank, which is in the same plaza as publix. I saw the lady walking around mooching...

This made me VERY angry. Is this illegal? It makes me want to just go to publix everyday waiting for her to come stop me and then say "I don't have any change but I will wait with you here while I call the cops." 
I am very sympathetic towards people who do not have enough money, I help people like that all the time. I understand not being able to live off of the money that you have. But I do NOT give money to people who are obviously lying to me. If she simply told me the truth, I would give her more money than just some change. It also makes me EXTREMELY pissed that she spends ALL of her time collecting money from people. 
How about instead of spending all day looking for people to give you a nickel or two,  
YOU GO OUT AND LOOK FOR A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm sorry for this little rant, I just can't stand people lying to me. 
But anyways, is it illegal to constantly mooch off people in parking lots? Am I able to call the cops on her? 
I live in Florida if that helps at all.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe it's considered loitering I think?


----------



## harris (Mar 7, 2012)

Different rules for different counties/cities. Some counties go as far as requiring the "panhandlers" to get a permit to beg for money legally. And I agree with you; I'll do just about anything to help someone out when I feel it's justified, but don't lie to me. The 2nd time I saw her with the same story I would've told her to take a hike as well. Or, another good one is to tell them to stay put and you'll return with some food to feed their family. They'll typically turn that down. They want the $$$


----------



## dmmj (Mar 7, 2012)

Here in california 2 women were arrested for asking for money for a funeral for a baby, of course there was no baby dead or alive. Is it illegal? well I think this falls under the maybe category. You know free speech and all, should someone be allowed to lie and ask for money I personally would say no but I am not gonna push for a law about it. This is the best way I have figured out to handle it, when someone asks for money for what ever ( food gas) I offer to buy that item. I will buy you a gallon or two of gas or some food, if the person is genuine then they will take you up on the offer, if they are just pan handling then they will not take you up on the offer, then I go from there.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 7, 2012)

harris said:


> Different rules for different counties/cities. Some counties go as far as requiring the "panhandlers" to get a permit to beg for money legally. And I agree with you; I'll do just about anything to help someone out when I feel it's justified, but don't lie to me. The 2nd time I saw her with the same story I would've told her to take a hike as well. Or, another good one is to tell them to stay put and you'll return with some food to feed their family. They'll typically turn that down. They want the $$$



Yeah, there's ways to handle the problem politely without losing money, and helps weed out the moochers.

If they need money for gas, offer to purchase a gascard for them.
If they need money for food, offer to buy the food for them.
...and so on.

I have a buddy who happens to know a bit about car repair. He was at another friend's business and a man came in saying he needed money to try and fix his car. My friend offered to take a look at the car and help anyway he could (short of just giving the man cash, obviously). The guy turned down his offer and walked off.

I'm like you guys; I'll help people when I can. If they need food, gas, help with car, etc...I'll get them some food, a gascard, I'll call up anyone I know who can fix a car. If they're thirsty, I'll buy them a coke or a bottled water, or whatever. But I'm not giving them money to buy cigs, alcohol, drugs, or whatever.


----------



## ascott (Mar 7, 2012)

Lying+asking for your money=politicians.......hmmmm seems like it has been going on for years....at least the panhandlers don't promise to deliver on anything for you...lol


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 7, 2012)

I work in downtown Detroit. We have a woman down here who told us that she was collecting money for a woman's abuse shelter. She sat down with us when we were out in the park and first complimented our rings, then told us how her husband brutally beat her almost to death (in graphic detail), and now she's collecting money for the shelter. We told her we would go back to our desks and donate directly to the shelter. We called the shelter and they didn't have anyone out collecting for them. Two weeks later she was carrying around a clipboard and collecting money for a soup kitchen. A few weeks later we saw her and she was collecting money for something else. I see her out every few weeks when everyone is milling around at lunchtime. Either she is a chronic volunteer (with a crack habit) or she is pretty good at coming up with plots to get money. I always see people giving her money.
I usually always take at least my male assistant with me when I walk around down here, but I have had some beggars who are very aggressive and will try to thin me from my protective herd. I must have a look that draws them 
Nothing is illegal in Detroit... I don't know about where the OP lives


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 7, 2012)

This is called panhandling. Its usually illegal in most cities.


----------



## Shelly (Mar 7, 2012)

emysemys said:


> This is called panhandling. Its usually illegal in most cities.



Panhandling is not illegal. In fact, the courts have said many times that it is a form of protected free speech.
What the OP wrote about IS illegal, and is considered a form a larceny in California.


----------



## Laura (Mar 7, 2012)

It IS her job.. they make great money doing that... what they spend it on.. thats the problem.. 
and it depends on where it is and what the laws/rules are where you live.. 
She should be checked out by the PD next time you see her... call them, report as much as you know. if she is clean, no harm done.. if she has a record... then let them handle it.


----------



## jaizei (Mar 7, 2012)

Most shopping centers do not allow solicitation; if a complaint is made (by property owner), the police will tell the person to leave, next time they can be arrested for trespass. 

The only way to solve the problem is to stop giving money to all of them. Laura is right, it IS their job and they make great money doing it.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like I may have a new line of work.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree I really dislike those folks, the main reason is: because of folks doing this and not really needing help with getting gas or whatever, real folks in real need are turned down. We saw a lot of this happening along the highways and in truckstops all over the country. We had one woman having a "baby" needing help.... the baby she had was a plastic doll all wrapped up. 

We were broken down and waiting for repairs for several days in a truck stop. The first day we watched this lady and listened to her on the CB working the drivers. Second day, I had enough, I got on the CB and started warning the guys every time she started working on them. She had a couple of different scams running and was very convincing.


----------



## bettinge (Mar 7, 2012)

I would help anyone in need, but they have to help themselves first. I do not like begger, although I understand you can make tons of tax free money doing it.

Sorry, not sure if its illegal!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's illegal or not, but this is the strangest I have had happen to me. My wife had a half day seminar in Baltimore, so we decided to go up a day early and spend the night and go do something there, instead of her driving up early in the morning by herself. when we were getting ready to leave after the seminar a guy ask for money to get gas for his truck, he tried every angle but I didn't believe his story, so no money A few years later we were on our way home from Colorado by the southern route basically I 40 to I 81, right after we got into Virginia on I 81 we pulled into the rest area and as we parked someone was at the door asking for dog food which we had because we had Seven one of our dogs with us but regular dog food was not good enough he needed special dog food,well anyway the whole time I was talking to this guy I felt like I had met him before so I leaned in and ask my wife if this was the same guy from Baltimore, at that time she recognized him also, you know where the conversation went from there, He jumped in his van and took off, I went inside and reported him with vehicle description and tag number. they called the state police because they said people can't do that there.Now for the people that really need help I will give them what they need but that usually happens at home last Friday a guy needed some oil for his car and yesterday a little girl knocked on the door asking for a dog leash I went and got one for her but when I stepped out the door I saw her mother across the street with a dog that lives there, she said it almost got hit by a car and she was going to save it I told her it belonged there and it has been almost getting hit for years, The owner is a little off and everyone in town knows him and leaves him alone, I get along fine with him, without his meds he is way off. I have changed many flat tires and helped people with mechanical problems while here, so much that I have an air hose and extension cord hooked up and rolled up neatly in the front yard. Len


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 7, 2012)

I consider helping people who need it telling them to go to the soup kitchen or to call 2-1-1. I have had many people come up to me on my way back to my office and ask for money for food and then turn down the leftovers I am carrying. I used to pack my leftovers just to give them to homeless people but they never got accepted so I stopped getting them to go (I hate leftovers.. yuck).
Here in Detroit there is a lot of assistance available for the needy, but it comes in the form of shelter, food, and not money.


----------



## Kristina (Mar 7, 2012)

There is a couple here in town that sit in the local park with signs stating that they "Need work, anything helps." Well, in truth, they want you to feel sorry for them and give them cash. Last summer my brother in law offered them (good) money to mow and weed and clean up his yard; they REFUSED. (My husband ended up doing it and getting a good chunk of change for it!)

I too will give someone deserving the shirt off my back, but I am sorry, if you have time to sit in a park and beg, you have time to look for legitimate work. 

A couple of Christmas's ago, there was a guy with a sign begging to work for food and Christmas presents. My mom and I pulled over, and basically offered him an entire Christmas dinner (we had a large, extra turkey and would have bought the rest.) We also asked him how old/what sex his children were (we were going to go buy a few small presents.) The longer we talked, the weirder it got. Names, ages, and how many kids kept changing, and he didn't seem to want the food we offered, and started evading certain questions. We drove away and didn't end up bringing anything back. I saw him out there this past Christmas. There are some pretty good programs here in town for families and people down on their luck - again, I feel he was just out for money. 

Seems to be a pretty common racket. It is really too bad.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 8, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> Maybe it's considered loitering I think?


----------



## jojodesca (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah I think it is called panhandling, which is illegal in some cities...what makes me upset about it is that they have to lie..and why should we feel obligated to give them money...its a gray area with them...I had this guy approach me a few days ago asking to help me carry my soda (a 20 oz cup) when I told him "No, that's OK got it"..he then asked me for money...when I told him I didn't have any he gave me an attitude!!..Like i OWED him or something...after this indecent I realized he had once asked me to help load my groceries, but when I said my Husband was in the car he quickly ran off....But this time he was in my apt parking complex asking to help me, so I told the management immediately. You can't help them all, they have to be willing to help themselves too. There is an Old man that sits in a wheelchair at the base of an off ramp by the light where I live. He is out there everyday all day..the days i dont see him I see an woman... Every night he gets picked up by someone. I hate the deception of it...it should be more enforced.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 12, 2012)

I give to people if I feel in my heart to do so....I usually get a feeling and I've also had a few here ask for a dollar or something and we gave him change and he straight up said "MAN....what's this gonna do?" I was upset and another person asking for money and I didn't really have change and he started talking crap to me LOL REALLY? that's crazy! I give people change even if it's a little amount and it's up to them what they do with that money...god will take care of the rest, at least I did a good deed =D


----------



## Tccarolina (Mar 13, 2012)

I saw one last summer with a sign reading 
"Afraid of change? Leave it with me!"


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 13, 2012)

supremelysteve said:


> I saw one last summer with a sign reading
> "Afraid of change? Leave it with me!"



Have to admit, it is clever.


----------



## Tom (Mar 13, 2012)

I learned this lesson as an idealistic teenager... Some of them would get mad at me for offering to help them instead of giving them the cash that I earned at my $3 an hour pet store job. This has always been part of the world and always will be.

Don't know the legalities of it, but it won't stop either way.


----------



## Zamric (Mar 13, 2012)

While living in Louisville, I lived about a block from the local Krogers and would only drive my car there for the convieniance of carrieing all those bags to my apartment. After pulling up to the front of the apartment complex I lived at a young man aprouched me about some money so he could by food for his wife and kid (who convenantly where standing on the corner), I was happy to help a young family so I emptied out one of my grocery bags and filled it with sandwich stuff juice and milk and tried to hand it to the young man but he just said "I don't want your food..." and as I looked up the woman and child that was "waiting" for him got on the city bus (without looking back) and left. The young man just looked at me and said "Damn!" and left....

I will happily help those in need with what I have, but I don't give money to strangers... I've known too many druggies and alchoholics to just hand someone enough mony for a Double Duce or a "Hit" of thier special somthing....


----------



## dmmj (Mar 13, 2012)

Can I have a dollar?


----------



## Angi (Mar 13, 2012)

Years ago my sister worked as a bartender she had a regular customer that would take a cab to the bar after work and drink and talk to her. His job was standong by the road with a will work for food sign. I think he told her he averaged a few grand a day. This was about 10 years ago. I just remember thinking that is a lot of TAX FREE money.


----------



## Tom (Mar 13, 2012)

Angi said:


> Years ago my sister worked as a bartender she had a regular customer that would take a cab to the bar after work and drink and talk to her. His job was standong by the road with a will work for food sign. I think he told her he averaged a few grand a day. This was about 10 years ago. I just remember thinking that is a lot of TAX FREE money.



I saw a news special on this a few years ago. Some of these guys make $40-50 grand a year on this...

I saw one regular panhandler at the end of his "work" day put his sign and dirty jacket into the trunk of his BMW and drive away. No lie. Tustin, CA.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 13, 2012)

Ya I met a guy that made $70,000 a year doing the same thing! Not saying its the norm but crazy! I go to school at ASU's downtown Phoenix campus, lots of people asking you for money. I always offer to buy them food and I usually end up getting the bird... Even when one guy had a sign saying money for food.


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.ehow.com/list_6953774_panhandling-laws-florida.html


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 14, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Can I have a dollar?



[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su3HiXOjrfA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Nay (Mar 14, 2012)

There is always someone standing near the entrance of one or more of the stores near me. Usually it says help the homeless, etc. as they smoke their 8 dollar a pack cigerattes. Sorry won't help you.
The last one said "I can't lie, I need a beer" 
That was one I may have given something too, (cept he was on the other side of the street).
Nay


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 14, 2012)

Nay said:


> The last one said "I can't lie, I need a beer"



LOL...had one or two of those. My response is, "Hey buddy, I'll appreciate your honesty if you appreciate mine. I have a little cash on me, but I still ain't givin' it to ya!"


----------

